# Lateral meniscus



## scooter1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Please help.  I was thinking 29881, but am not sure. I have not had this one before.
Lateral meniscus had a discoid appearance with some tearing of the anterolateral aspect. The disoid meniscus was further saucerized to a normal configuration and the anterolateral torn portion excised. 
Any suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 4, 2011)

I would use the 29881 and apply dx for both "tear" and "discoid" 717.5.  I would only use this once since it is same meniscus same compartment.


----------

